# Sunny and Shelby's Fall Photo Shoot



## FaeryBee

*For those of you who asked for more pictures of Sunny and Shelby... here you go!

Shelby on Ladder










Shelby with Cord










Sunny










Sunny on Ladder










Sunny with Cord










Sunny and Shelby with Cord










"I will bite this cord in two!"










"Sunny, your back is to the camera;Turn Around!"










"Ok, now here is what we'll do&#8230;"










Shelby Swinging









Shelby Swing-time Favorite










And...I'm sneaking one in of Poppy 'cause she looked so cute!

Pretty Poppy








*


----------



## Passenger

Awwwhhh:loveeyes: You take such adorable pictures, Deb! Sunny and Shelby are just so cute...and I also love the one of pretty little Poppy


----------



## Erika

*those pics are great, you're very good at photography deb  and your boys are the perfect models  they look in really good condition at the moment 
Poppy is adorable  but dosnt Pedro feel left out? 
Very nice pics, thanks for sharing them *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*Very cute  I have that ladder!! Well, I should said Julio has that ladder *


----------



## bellabudgie99

Oh my goodness I never noticed how bright the boys were!!!  Holy moly!  Seriously beautiful, and Poppy is a cutie!


----------



## Budgiekin

Just look at those two!! They are so cute Deb! Great shots of their playtime... I thoroughly enjoyed seeing Shelby and Sunny; we were overdue for photos of them.  And I am glad you included one of Poppy too. 

Thanks for posting! I couldn't stop "awwwww'ing".


----------



## keetloverkl

*It looks like Poppy is the same color of Sahlemn and Lunah! I've never noticed that. Hope Pedro is doing good.  Sunny and Shelby look awesome. Your camrea does a great job with the coloring. I need to have a photoshoot with my birds!! You've inspired me to get to takin' those pictures. Thanks for sharing. *


----------



## jellyblue

Great photos of my best budgie friends, Sunny and Shelby. They are so cute. And sweet Poppy looks especially beautiful. Was Pedro too busy to have his picture taken? Deb, the lighting in the photos is perfect. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AnimalLuver

LOVE ♥ that pics of _Polly_  Sunny and Shelby are so bright! They look so cute and fluffy


----------



## BudgieKiss

I love your flock.


----------



## aka.pody

They are so happy. Forget the fancy toys. Just give them a cord and they're happy. 
I swear Poppy is smiling. You better sneak us a picture if Pedro too. 
Great pictures.


----------



## Joshuk007

GREAT PICS!!

How do you get them not to fly at the window! I love letting my Budgies sit on the window sill but they keep trying to fly at the window!!


----------



## flyawayfairy

*Beautiful pics x*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Erika said:



your boys are the perfect models  they look in really good condition at the moment 
Poppy is adorable  but dosnt Pedro feel left out? 


Click to expand...

Thank! I tried to take pictures of Pedro but he refused to sit still and every one of them came out blurry!  (the little brat! )



JuliosMom said:



Julio has that ladder. 

Click to expand...

They love the ladders so I'm going to try to make a different sort of playground for Sunny and Shelby this weekend -- I'll let you know if it works. :laughing2:



bellabudgie99 said:



Oh my goodness I never noticed how bright the boys were!!!

Click to expand...

Thanks, I think they look so bright in those pictures because the afternoon sun was shining right through that window onto them. 



Budgiekin said:



Thanks for posting! I couldn't stop "awwwww'ing". 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Kim! 



keetloverkl said:



It looks like Poppy is the same color of Sahlemn and Lunah! I've never noticed that. Hope Pedro is doing good.  Sunny and Shelby look awesome

Click to expand...

It's actually strange, Poppy's coloring seems to be getting more pronounced and vibrant lately. She's also grown quite a bit! :S Pedro is fine - just being a brat (as usual! )



AnimalLuver said:



LOVE ♥ that pics of Polly  Sunny and Shelby are so bright! They look so cute and fluffy 

Click to expand...

Thanks, I think they were fluffed up because I was a bit too close to them for their liking as they were playing. 



BudgieKiss said:



I love your flock.

Click to expand...

Thank you! 



aka.pody said:



Just give them a cord and they're happy. 
I swear Poppy is smiling. You better sneak us a picture if Pedro too.

Click to expand...

Yeah, they love playing with those cords!  Pedro wouldn't hold still for a picture yesterday. Maybe next time. :fingerx:



Joshuk007 said:



How do you get them not to fly at the window!

Click to expand...

They only ever flew at the window the first time  I let them out. Since then they just like to sit on the window sill and play. 



flyawayfairy said:



Beautiful pics x

Click to expand...

Thanks!*


----------



## Owlet

I like all the photos of your flock!


----------



## eduardo

Deb, Sunny and Shelby look like they are twins - they are gorgeous!! And little Poppy is very pretty too. Great pictures, and hoping for some more


----------



## ~Connie~

very nice photos of your flocks Debbie! Thanks for sharing. i love the sunset feel!
i tot Sunny is preening Shelby on her nose from one of the pic.


----------



## louara

Wow! Your photos are so clear and sharp , look at all that yellow! Your flock looks better than ever


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Owlet said:



I like all the photos of your flock!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Elsabé! 



eduardo said:



Great pictures, and hoping for some more

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Dee. 



~Connie~ said:



very nice photos of your flocks

Click to expand...

Thanks  for looking, Connie



louara said:



Wow! Your photos are so clear and sharp , look at all that yellow! Your flock looks better than ever 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Louara -- I think they are healthy (now) and happy! :happy4:*


----------



## SouthernFried

Incredible photos, Deb! Sunny and Shelby are such darlings!


----------



## apolline

They are so bright! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


SouthernFried said:



Incredible photos, Deb! Sunny and Shelby are such darlings! 



Click to expand...





apolline said:



They are so bright! Thanks for sharing.

Click to expand...

Thanks for taking the time to look at my little guys! *


----------



## nyc-budgie

So happy and healthy! Great pics. Loved 'em all!


----------



## ErnieAngel

Sunny and Shelby should be firemen. They are so cute on top of the ladder.


----------



## PickySquakerz

wow! what camera do u use??? its so good! ps i actualy want an answer!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


nyc-budgie said:



So happy and healthy! Great pics. Loved 'em all!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Michelle!



ErnieAngel said:



Sunny and Shelby should be firemen. They are so cute on top of the ladder.

Click to expand...

Awww, thanks.



PickySquakerz said:



wow! what camera do u use??? its so good! ps i actualy want an answer!

Click to expand...

Jenny, I used my husband's camera. He has a Nikon Cool-Pix 8100*


----------

